# 'Ghost ship' runs aground on Myanmar coast



## Kneth (Aug 7, 2010)

Police in Myanmar are searching a large rusty container ship for clues after it was spotted by fishermen mysteriously drifting near the region of Yangon.

The vessel, bearing the name "Sam Ratulangi PB 1600", was discovered earlier this week floating near the coast of Myanmar's commercial capital.

"There were no sailors or goods on the vessel," the Yangon police said.
More >>> http://www.msn.com/en-xl/asia/asia-...nmar-coast/ar-BBMJ4WU?li=BBJE6P9&ocid=UE12DHP


----------



## Laurie Ridyard (Apr 16, 2014)

Solved - was being towed from Indonesia to Bangladesh , when the tow lines parted .....


----------



## George Bis (Mar 8, 2014)

I suppose "ghost ship" is better than "coffin ship"
I remember when I was at sea hearing stories of ship owners hearing of a cargo of scrap iron for the far east and buying the cheapest ship they could find, which would also be scrapped on arrival. 
One showed up a Singapore to take on bunkers. The Plimsoll mark was invisible, not showing even "Tropical Fresh"!


----------



## Laurie Ridyard (Apr 16, 2014)

George Bis said:


> I suppose "ghost ship" is better than "coffin ship"
> I remember when I was at sea hearing stories of ship owners hearing of a cargo of scrap iron for the far east and buying the cheapest ship they could find, which would also be scrapped on arrival.
> One showed up a Singapore to take on bunkers. The Plimsoll mark was invisible, not showing even "Tropical Fresh"!


----------



## searover (Sep 8, 2007)

Brings back memories of receiving Navigation Warnings off the Indian coast - warning of dead elephants in the sea. In the water, the carcass would bloat and getting one caught on the bow would slow the ship to a crawl. They were most prevalent off the Sri Lanka coast I remember.


----------



## George Bis (Mar 8, 2014)

It seems that we have a real-life "Ghost Ship" in the MV Alta of Tanzanica (built 1976) which seems to have been drifting for 18 months before running aground near Ballycotton, Cork. It seems that her 10 man crew were rescued in Sept. 2018 near Puerto Rico and she has been drifting since then. She was bound from Greece to Haiti and I amaised that she didn't sink during the time she was drifting.
Just glad that no one rammed her in the dark!


----------

